
Talos Secure Workstation – New, Lower Pricing - mpartel
https://www.crowdsupply.com/raptor-computing-systems/talos-secure-workstation/updates/new-lower-pricing
======
__d
Yeah, but ... it's still insane :-(

------
whyagaindavid
Wish them well but I cant afford :-(

